# Canon behavior at launching new products



## daniela (Sep 9, 2013)

As I have an actual problem with my new Camera, I wonder, if Canon will act as it does at releasing the 70D.

Announcing the Camera, delivering a few Cameras to professional Canon stores after some month of being announced - and delivering it to other stores after an long "announcment time".
For me, this is just to keep the price high by making the product rare. 

My japanese Girlfriends think, that this will be done by all new "highlights" from Canon to milk us custoerms as much as possible. 
Maybe the 7D2 and an big MP Camera will be announced and released 2-3 month later and kept rare 6month. Rumored in by them. But who knows if this won´t be true?

What do you think?


----------



## J.R. (Sep 9, 2013)

I doubt it. Businesses don't intentionally keep the sales low unless there is a genuine manufacturing problem. 

Keeping stock in the company warehouse for 6 months and/or producing at lower than installed capacity doesn't add to the company's bottom line. Keeping capital locked up in finished goods just doesn't work. Businesses don't function that way.


----------



## xps (Sep 9, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I doubt it. Businesses don't intentionally keep the sales low unless there is a genuine manufacturing problem.
> 
> Keeping stock in the company warehouse for 6 months and/or producing at lower than installed capacity doesn't add to the company's bottom line. Keeping capital locked up in finished goods just doesn't work. Businesses don't function that way.



Interresting topic.
I see your both points. 

The information I got from professional shop assistants in Germany is, that Canon will allow those shops to sell the 70D exclusively for 1-2 month. So, the first posting seems to be true. Maybe only in middle Europe

This is why I wait until the 70D will be on the normal market. Maybe the price will sink by then.


----------



## Skulker (Sep 9, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I doubt it. Businesses don't intentionally keep the sales low unless there is a genuine manufacturing problem.
> 
> Keeping stock in the company warehouse for 6 months and/or producing at lower than installed capacity doesn't add to the company's bottom line. Keeping capital locked up in finished goods just doesn't work. Businesses don't function that way.



some people seem to think everything a business does is designed to disadvantage consumers and see a dark side to ever situation. Usually there is a good reason for what they do, even if that good reason is to maximise profit.

but normally a company want to get a product to market asù soon as they can, and sell as many as they can. Sales are usually limited by either availability of product or by availability of buyers. Initial production capacity may well be less than sales potential, so price will rise. As production ramps up then often price drops to be more competitive and sell as many as possible.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 9, 2013)

For what its worth there is a type of person who must have the very latest camera and will pay a high pre-order price to own the first ones that come in to stock.

Usually before the reliable review folks have given an opinion on them.

Usually with buggy early firmware.

But hey, they are the star of the camera club for a week. So it's worth it.

Canon will get stock out as soon as they can. Do they want to flood one market then move onto the next, or do they want to roll out stock to all regions at once? The latter makes more sense, certainly in terms of getting the cameras into the hands of reviewers and the unpaid beta testers.

So I think, with no inside knowledge, that they ship as many as they can, to as wide a spread as they can as soon as they can.

The nature of mass production is that they are not going to have enough stock to satisfy everybody initially, so those who are willing to pay the high pre-order price get the first stock.

I think its just the nature of supply and demand. Canon are no worse and no better than anybody else.

Consumers get it into their heads that the 70D is the answer to all of their photographic needs. Folk will coo at it for a week at the camera club and everybody is happy.

Especially me, who'll wait 6 months, see how the reviews are, see what FW fixes come out, get it grey for 2/3rds of the pre-order price.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 9, 2013)

daniela said:


> As I have an actual problem with my new Camera, I wonder, if Canon will act as it does at releasing the 70D.
> 
> Announcing the Camera, delivering a few Cameras to professional Canon stores after some month of being announced - and delivering it to other stores after an long "announcment time".
> For me, this is just to keep the price high by making the product rare.
> ...


I don't know where you live but in major markets Canon products are released fairly early ... if you live in a place like Qatar (where I currently reside) new camera products are officially released several months after their USA launch and that too at twice the price of the US markets. But in either case I don't think there is any conspiracy here by Canon.


----------

